# ebb and flow flood cylce question



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

i have always used 4-6 half our flood cycles then approx. 5 min drain cycle per.  i just got this great digital 8cycle timer, in which am trying 8  seven minute flood cycles, and 8- 5 min drain cycles split up throught the day  3 hours apart. by the way it takes 7 minutes to flood my system. also im using hydrotron media. i think the plant will enjoy, what do you think? also i airate my resevioir.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

You could go even more than that if you want to. I was running only 6 a day when I was using Hydroton and it wasn't enough for me. It was pretty warm though.


----------

